# Burl identification??



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

I know this is a long shot but.............I got this in trade from the guy I usually get my BLM burl from. I was told this is honey locust burl. It does look different from my BLM. What do you all think? 

Is the bark an identifier?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 10, 2017)

Is the color pretty accurate? I see some growth rings down at the bottom of the last pic, any chance you can get a better pic of that? I'm sure Paul or Mark could help more with some regular grain shots. For some reason, that just doesn't scream honey locust to me. More like buckeye or boxelder. But that bottom pic regular growth doesn't look like either of those.


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply! I'll try to sand off a clear spot and get a closer pic of the grain tomorrow in the light.

Oh, and yeah. I'd say that color is pretty accurate. Should I mist it for the photo?


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2017)

Not buckeye nor box elder- IMO. Sure is nice though.


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Not buckeye nor box elder- IMO. Sure is nice though.



Thanks @Mike1950 Do you think its BLM?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 10, 2017)

Honey locust, _Gleditsia triacanthos_....looks likely...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2017)

The100road said:


> Thanks @Mike1950 Do you think its BLM?


Not really- It could be locust. What most do not realize is climate changes look. How heavy is it relative to blm.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bark is not BLM


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

I'd say it's heavier then BLM but I don't think I have had one this big. And it's still at about 20% MC. So idk...... I'll try to get better pictures tomorrow,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 10, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Not really- It could be locust. What most do not realize is climate changes look. How heavy is it relative to blm.


I guess that's a valid point. I know walnut bark sure looks a heck of a lot different in Texas than it does here. Just looked too light colored to be honey locust, but I haven't worked with a whole lot, and never seen burl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClintW (Mar 11, 2017)

White Ash?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2017)

@The100road
Stan, if you could try taking some more pictures in better light, to show the color better and the grain, I think the answer will be more crisp. I still say 'Honey locust'. If it is found to be such, I lack any in my wood collection library and would purchase a sample if you decide to offer any. Please tag me in the case you post any for sale. Thanks.

M. R. Peet...


----------



## The100road (Mar 11, 2017)

Here are a couple more cell phone pictures. I misted the wood and it has a yellow tint. I'd say not BLM. Leaning more towards the honey locust.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 11, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> @The100road
> Stan, if you could try taking some more pictures in better light, to show the color better and the grain, I think the answer will be more crisp. I still say 'Honey locust'. If it is found to be such, I lack any in my wood collection library and would purchase a sample if you decide to offer any. Please tag me in the case you post any for sale. Thanks.
> 
> M. R. Peet...



@Mr. Peet 
If I decide to cut this up. No problem. I'll get you a piece.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Oh my!! Whatever it is, it's some purty stuff!!


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2017)

Our honey locust has a really pink tone... almost looks more like black locust just based on the color


----------



## Sprung (Mar 11, 2017)

It looks a lot like the Black Locust Burl I have, but the color seems to be somewhere between Black Locust and Honey Locust - it seems to have some of the yellow of Black Locust, but also some of the pink color of Honey Locust. The grain pattern is definitely Locust of some sort.

Very nice, whichever one it is!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 11, 2017)

Now that you say black locust he did actually say both black and honey when I was looking at it. Are they both in Washington state?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 12, 2017)

Those pictures are an improvement. If the colors are correct, I now lean to 'honey locust', simply based on pith coloration. Pink and salmon piths are not seen in 'Black locust', but are trade mark to 'honey locust'. The bark is the second item. 'Black Locust' has deep furrowed bark when mature while 'honey locust' has soother bark for much longer and into larger diameters before becoming platy. The bark shown in the first picture is similar to that found at the trunk base of 'honey locust' as well (near the ground interface). In landscape trees, this area often develops root sprouts when the tree is along in years. The root stock is often different. Commonly, you will find street trees that are "inermis", without thorn, but the root sprouts grow thorns. Often a sign of grafted material. Reversion is also a possibility. In the landscape world, reversions are commonly seen in 'Alberta spruce'. I also think in your recent photos, the bark / wood interface is shown better, and based on those colors, I continue to lean toward 'honey locust'.

Now point in case, (lexdysic) I'm basing opinion on standard wood knowledge, not burled wood. I do not have enough experience to call it point blank, "this or that".

Yes, both 'Black' and 'Honey' locusts are common landscape trees. The 'Black locust' has become more naturalized in escape from the landscape gardens and the gifting of the USDA 100 years ago to the farming nation.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have some honey locust burl and it looks different than this. I can post a pic for comparison but the burl has dark streaks for lack of better words like it's ambrosia


----------



## The100road (Mar 13, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I have some honey locust burl and it looks different than this. I can post a pic for comparison but the burl has dark streaks for lack of better words like it's ambrosia



I'd like to see the pic for comparison


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2017)

Here ya go. Its obviously chainsaw cut and sealed but you can see the reddish colored streaks I was mentioning. Ive only had small pieces until I bought this big one and they have all had it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 13, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I have some honey locust burl and it looks different than this. I can post a pic for comparison but the burl has dark streaks for lack of better words like it's ambrosia


Thanks for posting those pictures Cody. What does the other side look like? The end looks like indented grain. It would be nice to see the perpendicular view as that would contain the eyes, if it has eyes.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 13, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures Cody. What does the other side look like? The end looks like indented grain. It would be nice to see the perpendicular view as that would contain the eyes, if it has eyes.



Its one big wedge shaped piece so any eyes would be hidden by the bark. 

When I cut it up I'll save you a piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Mar 23, 2017)

if this help this is some honey locust burl I got a few years ago,

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 25, 2017)

Bill_LFW said:


> if this help this is some honey locust burl I got a few years ago, View attachment 124993


Bill, no, that doesn't help at all, but actually adds fuel. I'm smiling. When you got the burl wood, did it come with any paperwork? That would be a little helpful, maybe.?.

Here is just one thing that causes issue. I have seen several individuals, at trade shows, pull the 'flooring game of names'. Implying, I have seen 'Black locust' burl, with normal bark above and below the actual burl, be sawn on site. A vender bought most (covering sawing costs to the original owner), then sell the stuff several months later at a different show as 'Honey locust'. When confronted, he simply said the color is 'honey' colored. He didn't care about the original ID name. Similar thing at another show, but the guy that brought it in had pressed leaves and twigs. A no brainer in Ohio, it was 'Black locust'. Even with the ID, I heard a vender offering to buy it as 'Honey locust'.

It is for sure interesting, and the craft that comes forth will mean far more than the ID in the long run...


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 25, 2017)

The stuff Bill showed will look exactly like the big burl I have when I cut it up...


----------

